# בעיית ה"לא נעים לי"



## תומישה (22/4/12)

בעיית ה"לא נעים לי" 
היי, 
אני תומישה, מסתובבת פה בפורום די הרבה, בעיקר קוראת
וכותבת בפעם הראשונה על נושא שמטריד אותי...

אני מכינה לחברה הכי טובה שלי את רשימת הבנות למסיבת הרווקות.
לבן זוגי יש זוג חברים, שהשתתפתי במסיבת הרווקות של הכלה
אבל אני די בטוחה שאני לא רוצה אותה במסיבת הרווקות שלי - 
היא קצת לא נעימה בהתנהגות שלה גם על רקע שהיא צמחונית ומנסה להשליט טרור גם על כאלו שאוהבים בשר
וגם היא קצת "תוססת" מדי עבור החברות שלי...
מצד שני, לא נעים לי, לא נעים לי לא להזמין אותה ושהיא תדע שעשו לי מסיבת רווקות בלעדיה,
לא נעים לי שאנחנו נפגשות במקומות אחרים והיא מתעניינת,
לא נעים לי כי הייתי אצלה במסיבה
לא נעים לי מבעלה - שהוא זה שמארגן את מסיבת הרווקות לבן זוגי
בקיצור - הרבה לא נעים לי...

מה עושים?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/4/12)

הממ... 
אין ממש תשובה נכונה לשאלה שלך... 
מצד אחד, אם לא תזמיני אותה את עשויה לפגוע בה- ועל הדרך גם ביחסים של בן הזוג שלך עם החברים שלו. 
כלומר, אם לא תזמיני אותה בן זוגה עשוי להיעלב בשבילה וזה עשוי לפגוע ביחסים שלך איתם. זה יהיה מבאס בגלל שאני מניחה שברגע שהיחסים שלך איתם יפגעו, זה באופן טבעי יפגע גם ביחסים שלהם עם בן הזוג שלך. 

מניסיון, במסיבת הרווקות שלי היו הרבה בנות מכל מיני מקומות בחיים שלי - לא כולן היו דומות אחת לשניה וחלקן היו אפילו די שונות - אבל באווירה הטובה של מסיבת הרווקות - כל השונות נמחקה והיה לי ולבנות ממש כיף. 

אני באופן אישי הייתי כן מזמינה אותה - מישהי אחת לא תהרוס לך את מסיבת הרווקות, מקסימום - אם היא לא תזרום היא גם תלך מוקדם. 

לגבי הצמחונות - ברוב מסיבות הרווקות שהייתי בהן הייתה ממילא ארוחה חלבית. אז אני לא יודעת מה התכנון שלכן - אבל אני מאמינה שאפשר להתגמש בנושא הזה... 
אם היא תתחיל להתווכח עם בנות על אכילת בשר באופן כללי - אז קודם כל, את יכולה לפני המסיבה לבקש מחברות שלך שלא יעלו את הנושא של בשר- כי זה נושא רגיש... אם יהיו ויכוחים לא נעימים - תבקשי ממנה בנימוס להימנע מהויכוחים ולשמור על אווירה טובה ונעימה.

בכל מקרה, לדעתי יש מקום להתחשב כאן בבן הזוג שלך - בגלל שהם חברים שלו ואני מניחה שאכפת לו מתחזוק הקשר איתם...


----------



## יאנהלה (22/4/12)

סה"כ מסכימה עם דניאל 
אני רק יוסיף שלדעתי זה תלוי אבל גם באופי של המסיבה שאת רוצה. 
אני ארגנתי לחברה טובה מסיבת רווקות של 20 ומשהו בנות. היא מארגנת עכשיו לי ואני מזמינה רק 7 בנות. אם המסיבה שאת רוצה היא באמת קטנה, רק באמת עם חברות קרובות, אז זה יותר לגיטימי לא להזמין אותה וגם יש יותר סיכוי שהיא תבין. אם את בכל זאת הולכת על משהו אפילו טיפה יותר גדול, לדעתי בכל זאת כדאי להזמין אותה. זאת המסיבה שלך וחשוב שתהני אבל באמת מקסימום תכיני את החברות הקרובות שלא יגררו איתה לדברים ואווירה שלא בא לך ואני בטוחה שתצליחי להנות.


----------



## יעלי וסתיו (22/4/12)

לא נעים יש רק בשירותים 
קודם כל, מסיבת רווקות לבן זוגך?... זה צריך להיות מעניין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




הרשי לי להזכיר למה ולמי מיועדת מסיבת הרווקות...
ראשית, מסיבת הרווקות מיועדת לך! חוגגים את ימי הרווקות האחרונים שלך...
במסיבת הרווקות אמורות להיות החברות הקרובות, אבל באמת קרובות... אלה שעושות לך הכי כיף שיש והכי טוב!
ואין חיה כזו "לא נעים לי". זה שלך. את לא רוצה אותה שם?... את לא חייבת. 
לסתיו יש את השותף שלו, שהוא גם החבר הכי טוב שלו! אני ואישתו?... איך אני אגדיר את זה... פרווה. 
בהתחלה היה בינינו כזה חיבור טוב. אפילו עשינו יום בשבוע שיושבים ואוכלים ארוחת ערב ביחד. וזהו... נגמר. כבר לא כיף לי איתה. כל פעם שאני מנסה ליזום משהו, זה מרגיש לי כאילו אני צריכה לרדוף אחריה (ראי ערך העיצוב של ההזמנות לחתונה... את כבר מכירה את הסיפור) ואני כ"כ לא אוהבת את זה. 
בקיצור ולעניין, את לא רוצה? לא צריך! את לא חייבת!


----------



## חובבת חוק (22/4/12)




----------



## sha8845 (22/4/12)

תגידי... 
תגידי לה ולכל מי שתשאל אחר כך שחברה אירגנה את המסיבה והיא לא ממש שאלה אותך את מי להזמין (חברה ממש קרובה) והכל היה בהפתעה ככה שזה לא אשמתך


----------



## חובבת חוק (22/4/12)

פתרון פשוט - 
אם היא תשאל - פשוט תגידי שלא את ארגנת את מסיבת הרווקות שלך אלא - חברה ארגנה לך. זה הכל.


----------



## shira3121 (22/4/12)

מצתרפת לשאר 
אלא אם את מזמינה 30 נשים את יכולה להגיד שלא את ארגנת ושרצית מסיבה רק עם החברות הכי קרובות.


----------



## Bobbachka (22/4/12)

ואתן באמת חושבות שיעזור ל"הרגשה הטובה"? 
בין אם היא לא תזמין אותה במפורש ובין אם ה"חברה הטובה" תשכח להזמין אותה, זה עדין יצור מתח ומצב לא נעים ואף עשוי לפגום ביחסים בין בן הזוג לחברו.

אני בדעה של דניאל ומאמינה שבחורה אחת מעצבנת תבלע בתוך החברות האהובות ולא תורגש, במיוחד אם היא לא במגרש הביתי שלה.


----------



## yoli (23/4/12)




----------



## תומישה (24/4/12)

דרך אגב בהמלצתכן... החלטתי א. להזמין אותה וב. 
להזמין אותם ל-על האש המתוכנן אצלנו ביום העצמאות.

על ב' - היא כבר גרמה לי להתחרט...

נקווה שהיא תשלוט על עצמה במסיבת הרווקות, 
אחרת ה"אטרקציה" תהיה שאני אהרוג אותה.

וגם, משנה את שם המשתמש שלי לברידזילה?


----------



## edens song (24/4/12)

Lollllll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הצחקת אותי ממש..

אכן, אטרקציה מקורית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לא בדקתי, אבל יש לי תחושת בטן חזקה ששם המשתמש "בריידזילה" תפוס כבר.. אולי בריידזילה1,872,327


----------



## ronitvas (26/4/12)

מצחיקה


----------

